# Location in Hong Kong



## Veronique4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,

As from 01 March 2011 on, I will be moving to Hong Kong for 4 years.
My company is located in Wanchai.
I'm 27 years old.

I was wondering if someone could advise me any particular buildings that appeal to you or areas of Hong Kong that are really okay to live in?

I have a budget of 47.000 HKD/month.

Many many thanks in advance!!

Best regards,
Véronique


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

With that budget you will have many nice choices. I would suggest you look around one day and then go try a real estate agent. JW


----------



## Veronique4 (Nov 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the quick reply JW!

One other question:

In which neighbourhood I can take dance lessons (classical ballet, salsa, etc)?

Many thanks again! Br, Veronique


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Haha good question. I know there are some on Hong Kong Island. No worries you will find them. There are free papers given out monthly at Coffe shops and other venues with many ads about dance classes in Hong Kong. JW


----------



## ruyi (Mar 21, 2011)

found your apartment yet ? 




Veronique4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As from 01 March 2011 on, I will be moving to Hong Kong for 4 years.
> My company is located in Wanchai.
> ...


----------



## Kazscotland (Apr 14, 2011)

hi
is there anyway to see if there are any police jobs in Hong Kong??
can anyone point me in the right direction??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Kazscotland said:


> hi
> is there anyway to see if there are any police jobs in Hong Kong??
> can anyone point me in the right direction??




Hi

The days of getting transfers from the British police to the HK police are over.
Do you speak Cantonese or Mandarin?

Maiden


----------



## Kazscotland (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> The days of getting transfers from the British police to the HK police are over.
> Do you speak Cantonese or Mandarin?
> ...


Unfortunately, no
but thank you for the info


----------



## MrsHEALEY (Feb 8, 2011)

we're living in the convention plaza apartments in wan chai (part of the grand hyatt). we've got a 984sq foot 1 bedroom apartment for $32k per month. nice swimming pool, shop, drycleaners, close to everything




Veronique4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As from 01 March 2011 on, I will be moving to Hong Kong for 4 years.
> My company is located in Wanchai.
> ...


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Are you informing the price of apartments for a 27 year old? So for $32K people can also get a similar apartment? Thank you for the information. JW


----------

